# Anti-gun Broward County Sheriff becomes a felon



## Grenadier (Sep 12, 2007)

Poetic justice, I'd say...  Ken Jenne deserves this, after all of his garbage that he's spewed throughout the years.  I still vividly remember how he staged a completely dishonest demonstration with CNN's full cooperation.  

Oh well, at least he'll get his wish of a gun-free society... in prison.  

On a side note, the article also shows how George Soros' minions are getting nailed...

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=3227




> A recent spate of contemptible allegations has shaken up some prominent players within the ranks of the anti-gun community.
> 
> Earlier this week, anti-gun Broward County, Florida Sheriff Ken Jenne resigned after agreeing to plead guilty to federal tax evasion and mail fraud charges stemming from a federal corruption investigation.
> 
> ...


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice to see enemies of freedom get what's coming to them.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 12, 2007)

Bound to happen. 

Good redeems its own, evil turns in upon itself. The greater the evil, the longer karmic justice takes in coming but the greater its severity on arrival.


----------



## grydth (Sep 12, 2007)

While it is always a pleasure to watch such Humpty Dummy's get their reward, there is a danger here. 

Fact is there are criminally flawed individuals on all sides of the spectrum. The Republicans get in trouble when they play holier-than-thou.... only to have Rep Foley's boy interns, Sen Vitter's robust hookers and Sen Craig's mens room cruising adventures come back to bite them.

My favorite recent story of the genre: It is kind of fun seeing Hellary failing fund raising rehab yet again. Like Amy Winehouse with heroin, she just can't stay off that dirty Chinese money. Too bad her opponents will sport a rogue's gallery of buyers - I mean, contributors - almost as bad.


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya gotta love it...


----------



## Tames D (Sep 12, 2007)

Karma baby, Karma.


----------



## tellner (Sep 21, 2007)

What is it about Florida? Is it the water? Do tropical storms suck the sanity out their brains? Or is it some eldritch combination of alligator sweat, flamingo droppings, python drool and the lingering curse of Juan Ponce de Leon that drives people insane?

In all fairness, the Greedy Old Plutocrats are getting theirs as well, despite the best efforts of Bush's Justice Department to shield them. It was the Bush Administration which put forward the bill to allow the Attorney General to deny gun ownership rights to citizens unilaterally and without appeal. The Party of the Rich has the Dems out billionaired by at least ten to one. So if we're going to personalize wealth and power let's be fair about it, eh?


----------

